# Cyp. fasciculatum



## Amadeus (Jun 14, 2014)

My friend just got back from a hike in Rocky Mountain National Park and she saw quite a few of these along a trail.














Most are still budding so if you want to go...


----------



## eaborne (Jun 14, 2014)

Cool!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 14, 2014)

Wow -- nice find!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 15, 2014)

Very cool. I hope they are not too close to trails.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 15, 2014)

Wonderful species!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 15, 2014)

Very encouraging. I was there back in the early 80s and only remember seeing Calypso and Corallorhizas. Great to see this rare little slipper still doing its thing in nature!


----------



## Dido (Jun 16, 2014)

Great pics thanks for sharing them 
Hope we can see it one day over here too


----------

